# help liyu sc-1261e win8 driver



## rconteiro (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi, anyone use this plotter? vinyl cutter?

on win 7 or 8?


----------



## MrUKCutter2 (Aug 2, 2013)

rconteiro said:


> Hi, anyone use this plotter? vinyl cutter?
> 
> on win 7 or 8?


Do you still require any help? 

The sc631 - Tc631 work on windows 8.

You can find the drivers below:

startup.ukcutter.co.uk


----------

